# Yahoo- What Is Crohn's Disease? What Causes Crohn's Disease? (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport

Crohn's disease is an ongoing condition that causes inflammation of the digestive tract, or the GI (gastrointestinal) tract (the gut). Crohn's disease may also be called ileitis or enteritis. Crohn's disease can affect any part of the gut, from the mouth all the way down to the anus. In the majority of cases the lower part of the small intestine - the ileum - is affected.View the full article


----------

